

Install wordpress 4.1 ubuntu on Google show how to install OpenOffice - NicoJuicy
https://www.google.be/search?sourceid=chrome-psyapi2&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&q=install%20wordpress%204.1%20ubuntu

======
dewey
That's not really a "Show HN" though. These are usually used to share your own
projects.

That's how it looks like for me:
[https://i.imgur.com/jy7DOA1.png](https://i.imgur.com/jy7DOA1.png)

~~~
NicoJuicy
Indeed, i changed the subject.. And i know Google does personalization. You're
second result is my first..

Still doesn't seem to add up, install is not the same as "update" to Wordpress
4.1. Also, a lot of the other results seem to be irrelevant for such a popular
"search query" -> Wordpress.

